# Walk Aways vs. Ontario 10-Step



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Is the walk away similar to the walk away you do while training on retired marks? I felt like the ontario was to help train to check down and hunt. It wasn't supposed to make them actually pin the mark. At least that is what I thought he was saying on another thread further back. It seemed like he designed it to teach the dog on short retired guns


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I learned the walkaway singles while staying in Tennessee and training. I do like the drill. I need to familiarize myself with the Ontario 10 step.


----------

